
Slack uses 2065 different libraries/NPM modules in their desktop app - napolux
https://slack.com/libs/desktop
======
onion2k
That's not so much a list of packages "in" the Slack app as it is a list of
packages needed "to build" it. There are testing, linting, preprocessoring,
and build tools, none of which will end up in the final application (and many
of which will actually result in the final app being less code rather than
more).

